# Tractor pulls and races Terryville, CT Sept 17-19, 2004



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

They have garden tractor racing, antique pulls, plus all the fun stuff and good food of a local community fair. Here is a link:

http://www.terryvillefair.org/Events.htm


----------

